# ringworm



## elaine (Dec 12, 2008)

hi all, i wanna post a thread about ringworm - vile i know! in feb this year i caught ringworm, went to my dr and he told me that it was just a reaction to something. my family, nieces and nephews and even my cats caught it. dr still wouldnt treat me even after confirmed diagnoses for other family (not with my dr) and my cats treatment cost ?350. dr finally gave me antibiotics which didnt work. its now december and im still having attacks. i call them attacks as i had to find a natural way to deal with the ringworm. 
now ringworm is just a fungal skin condition, not real worms, and i found that household vinegar rubbed into the open sores heals it although it stings like mad for a couple of seconds! however, my dr still wont diagnose it for me. i saw a programme a few weeks back which actually stated that it is a symptom of diabetes, esp in undiagnosed diabetics. apparently if someone has recurrent infection then they need to test for diabetes. 
has anyone had it or got it and know that its connected with diabetes? in my mind its similar to thrush and thats a known symptom/side effect of the big d. so i thought this post might help someone else. its really embarrasing but the best advice i can offer is wash all bedding in disinfectant, underwear the same and dont share hand towels incase you either pass it on or catch it. does this help anybody?


----------



## annemarie08 (Dec 12, 2008)

I Have Never Had Ring Worm But When My Sugars Were Un-controlled And In The 20s All The Time I Had Lots Of Rashes And Skin Infections, Breast Cysts Etc.


----------



## angel30eyes (Dec 12, 2008)

*Infections*

I had these big black/purple boils on my inside thighs which was how i was finally diagnosed as one kept getting so huge and then bursting and getting very ugly, it is a nightmare and a half and only since being on insuline these past 5 weeks have they just started to go down, i also got thrush too, all connected to my diabetes and the fact that they were worse when my sugars were in the high 20's, but yes it is all to do with diabetes according to my doc, nurse and local hospital clinic, hope that helps


----------



## lorrie (Dec 13, 2008)

you can buy products over the counter at your chemist to treat this.it can be difficult to treat because the spores can live for a while. the fungus likes keratin which makes up your hair nails and skin.i bet the cats treatment was for a few weeks.maybe see the vet!!.i was a vet nurse and diabetic caught ringworm a few times my vet didnt think i was more prone than anybody else all he said wa to keep an eye on the lesions not to get infected.hope this helps


----------



## vince13 (Dec 13, 2008)

Elaine - You poor lass - I keep getting thrush and that's bad enough and really depressing as it makes me feel so dirty, although I know it's a side-effect of Diabetes and one which I kept on about to my Dr (who never really took it seriously until the Big D was diagnosed) earlier in the year.  All you can do is keep on asking for help from your Team and good luck with your ongoing problem.  With all good wishes,


----------



## tracey w (Dec 14, 2008)

annemarie08 said:


> I Have Never Had Ring Worm But When My Sugars Were Un-controlled And In The 20s All The Time I Had Lots Of Rashes And Skin Infections, Breast Cysts Etc.



I had cysts in my breast shortly before diagnosis. i have a mamogram yearly because of family history of breast cancer, when I went in november I asked if the cysts were conected to my diabetes, as I truly believe they were. The doctor told me there was no connection??

Just wondering if there is research or something that connects it? I hate being told wrong things by medical professionals, you just take their word for it dont you?


----------



## Jules A (Dec 15, 2008)

Diabetics are particularly prone to fungal skin infestions because they like the extra glucose we tend to have in our skin. I've suffered with ringworm that just would not clear up for years. Anti fungal creams would clear up one patch just for it to break out somewhere else. I finally think I have it under control thanks to the improved control I have now I'm on insulin.


----------



## Caroline (Dec 15, 2008)

One of my doctors will give me stuff for fungal infection under toe nail, the other wont, so it starts to clear up and then when I see other doc, no more pills and it starts again...


----------



## Jules A (Dec 15, 2008)

Caroline said:


> One of my doctors will give me stuff for fungal infection under toe nail, the other wont, so it starts to clear up and then when I see other doc, no more pills and it starts again...



My doctor, nurse and pediatrist have all told me the tablets are bad for your liver so it's better to just put up with ugly nails.


----------

